# Listen to me *Colpermin*



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have a post about about Colpermin in the constipation/drug forum.*Alternative to Zelnorm*I gave Colpermin a second trial after 6 years and let me tell you,it works ten times better than Zelnorm.I ALMOST FEEL NORMAL!I KINDA FEEL MINTED IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.







ONLY THING THO,I KNOW MY ANUS WILL BURN TOMMOROW COZ GOD DESIGN ME THAT WAY







.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I URGE YOU TO BUY IT,THE LINK IS IN THE OTHER C FORUM.IT'S FROM UK AND REALLY AFFORDABLE.I DON'T THINK IT'S AVAILABLE IN AMERICA ANYMORE.GO FIGURE!!!???


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Also,i don't know *why*,the others peppermint products *dosen't* do the same magic.IT MUST BE THAT COLPERMINT IS STRONGER.ALSO IT CAN IRRITATE THE ANUS.THAT'S THE ONLY SIDE EFFECT REALLY(OTHER THAN FEELING MINTED







)THIS PRODUCT WORKS EXTREMLY WELL FOR TRAPPED GAS.IF MY ASS IS IRRITATED TOMORROW,I WILL STOP FOR FEW DAYS.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It must be the mint,i'm super energetic.Sorry for the multiple post.







Does any of you know how i could *prevent* the anus burning tommorow???


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.mypharmacy.co.uk/medicines/medi...n/colpermin.htm


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Spas so glad you found something to help! I actually did try colpermin back in the mid 80's. a friend brought some back from the uk for me although i do think i found later you could get it in the states back then too. it didn't help me unfortunately but thanks for mentioning it because it's worth a try for others. enteric coated peppermint is supposed to be superior to the other forms of peppermint.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spas, beleive me I want an alternative to the Z. but how on earth does abn antispasmodic help you poop more? relieve pain? yes but act as a promotility....??????taking an"overdose" of vit C. will also cause D. and yep it makes the butt burn too!!! i cant use it as I suffer from relux...boo


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

lorilou,there is no reflux associated with that since it's enterocoated.It dosen't hurt to try.I just have pooped and it dosen't burn for now. I also order more


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

when did you take it and how many? night before?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I took one at 6PM last nigth.I think i'm already mint pooping







I can take more if i want.I'm experimenting slowly.


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it available in Canada without a prescription. Where do you buy it from?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Follow the link above,no need to see a MD!


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

My doctor told me to try Pepogest. I did but it upset the upper stomach. I also have reflux.Is Colpermin the same thing?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

As far as i know,there is nothing who works like Colpermin(i don't know what is Pepogest tho).At least they did some research on IBS.What i can tell you for sure is that when i take it,i get many hours of relief and motility activation.As for the heat sensation,it may happen a little more(especially lower belly)but it's still worthed for many hours of relief.Again,you may want to take it especially if you about to throw up coz it promote gastric emptying and appetite.Whithin few minutes,your stomack/duodenum activate digestion.I'm not kidding,it rescussitate appetite.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

SpAsMaN,I think I remember you telling me that you are a (or were) a dulcolax user. Are you not having to use dulcolax anymore now?It sounds promising but unfortunately I alreay get heartburn from eating a mint.. not sure if this would cause heartburn as well. I do not have any appetite problems either







but I would take that side effect if it could replace zelnorm and dulcolax.Let me know and please keep us posted on your progress







So glad to hear this is working so well for you!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

As i said the first 6-12 hours after i took one Colpermin was wonderful comparing to my normal state.Now i somewhat feel some rebound effect but as i said,these 6-12 hours feeling "normal" was so worthed.It's something you need to have in your drug basket for emergency.You could take it if you go eating with friends etc..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I feel quite irritated down there today.It sucks coz i DID felt good at the beginning.It's like my lower gut it's too irritated to handle Colpermin.This morning i had extrem gas from eating maple syrup yesterday.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you weren't feeling well today SpAsMaN.Perhaps the maple syrup was just too much, even for the colpermint.i Hope you will have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Hi SpAsMan, I too have had serious releif from trapped gas by taking enteric coated peepermint, although I've never tried Colpermin specifically. Don't give up on it - maybe just try taking it less often. I find as little as one tablet (0.2 mL) per day is enough. Linda


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

LK,yeah i wouldn't take 2 lol.I'm quite confuse about my rebound effect the days after.However i'm use to rebound effect with laxatives.


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey spazman, I think you may be on to something. I ordered the Colpermin, but then I thought hmm..sometimes I put menthold on the outside of my tummy and it feels a bit nice so the mint would feel fabulous. And then I thought, how would the menthol feel if instead of being on the surface, it would be inside my colon. So then I tried a bit of menthol in the inside of my rectum. (I know this is gross but I am desperate). Then, I thought, hmmm.. that was nice, so when I found a salt bath with eucolyptis, menthol, camphor oil, peppermint oil and sea salt, I thought...hmmm....what would that feel like as an enema.So I looked at the label to see if there was any warning against eating it. There wasn't. Tastes bad but not so terrible. I then dissolved the salts into hot water, put it in an enema bottle and then squirted it in. Very calming. Got rid of a lot of pain.I did take the bath salts and used them in the bath too before hand so that I was very nice and relaxed.Wonderful sensation for IBS-C.If you are interested, go to the Jean Coutu and look for sea salt bath salts. There is one with eucalyptis and menthol. Try it.


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

WOWEE!! This feels great. I think that we might be on to something. Okay, I just tried my enema again and i was wonderful and unlike the sodium phosphate enema it FEELS really nice and relaxing. This is what I think might work.. 1) First, get a message with peppermint oil. Put some menthol on your belly and if you can a bit in the rectum2) Get an enema bottle. Fill it half way with really hot water. The heat is also very soothing to the colon---but not too hot. Put some Personnelle sea salts with eucolyptis and menthol. Shake the bottle until the salts disolve. Fill the rest with warm water until you have the bottle filled with the temerpature you want.3) Insert in rectum as you lie on your side. Put a towel under yourself as you do it. Squirt until the you can't fit any more. Do it lightly and gradually.4) Wait five minutes or until you can't bear it anymore.5) Go to the washroom. Maybe you can do this with Colpemin as well, so that the colon is approached from two sides.Not only was it effective. But the warmth and the relaxing fresh feeling of peppermint was wondeful. You know the feeling of menthol on sore muscles with a heating pad. Now, imagine that with your poor sore colon. Very lovely. Even if it doesn't work in the long term, it is a nice experience.5)


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm curious if Colpermin oil apply on the skin on the spasm could help.DO NOT USE on a area that already burn tho.


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is muche cheaper and easier to use menthol or eucolyptis oil. It helps a bit but not as nice as the mint enema. (Which by the way, makes the pain much easier to bear but does not end the constipation).


SpAsMaN* said:


> I'm curious if Colpermin oil apply on the skin on the spasm could help.DO NOT USE on a area that already burn tho.


----------

